# Minicomponente Sony hcd-gn800 se protege



## rammsteinwelt (Ago 1, 2013)

Hola colegas buenos dias el problema con este aparato es que se protege, ya probe quitando el stk412-150, desoldando el stk412-120 e igual se protege, desolde el pin de protect y se me sigue protegiendo el equipo, la verdad nose por donde empezar a seguir revisandolo nose si a alguien le ocurrio el mismo problema, ojalá y me puedan ayudar.
p.d. cabe resaltar que llego con la tabla de donde va soldado el transformador y donde estan las salidas de audio rotas, no hubo ningun daño de componentes solo las pistas se cortaron asi que las resolde, tambien nose si se deba a esto el problema de que se protege. de antemano gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2013)

Seguramente se haya roto una pista del circuito de protección ! . . .  a seguir buscando !

Saludos !


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Ago 2, 2013)

alguna idea de por donde empezar a buscar???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2013)

Por el circuito de protección , o con el tester en continuidad medir pistas a lo pavo  cuac

Saludos !


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 2, 2013)

rammsteinwelt, discontinua la linea de overload. si el mecanismo cd no esta posisionado correctamente en algunos equipos no enciende, podes verificar tambien el ci627 medi tensiones o sacalo a ver que pasa, si necesitas el plano avisame te lo adjunto, saludos y Suerte !!!


----------



## osotronico (Ago 3, 2013)

hola rammsteinwelt, tal como dice el colega "el arcangel", si tenes el mecanismo de cd (o cassetteras, en algunos casos particulares) trabado se bloquea y se protege, una vez me ocurrio que tenia todo bien (aparentemente) y se me bloqueaba, desarme el panel donde esta el potenciometro de volumen y junto a él habia un switch bidireccional (o 2 en algunos casos), los que se usan como frw/rew, uno de ellos no funcionaba bien, lo lubrique, lo limpie y quedo funcionando.
si ya has probado con la salida de audio, los mecanismos, el circuito de proteccion, revisa todos y cada uno de los switch que encuentres, si hay solo uno que no funciona correctamente puede producirte el bloqueo del equipo.


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 3, 2013)

amigo osostronico me sucedio lo mismo con un modelo HCD-GTR 77 tenia sucio el switch que se encuentra pegado al potenciómetro, limpiandolo correctamante se soluciono el problema que se protegia, el switch se llena de impurezas en los terminales lo cual produce impedancias en sus contactos, aún en la posición de abierto el microprocesador interprea que hay un switch presionado impidiendo hacer otra operación.
Comparten el mismo diagrama SONY HCD-GTR33...HCD-GTR55 y el HCD-GTR88.


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Ago 3, 2013)

muchas gracias por orientarme lo haré y comento cuales fueron mis resultados ojalá y sea alguna falla de las que me comentan saludos


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Ago 3, 2013)

amigos les comento que ya desvincule overload y me sigue la proteccion del equipo, el ic627 que mencionan no lo encuentro y por ese motivo no eh realizado esa prueba, si no fuera mucha molestia me podrian indicar donde esta ubicado?
y lo de los switch no se cuales son, en equipos de audio tengo muy poca experiencia y nose donde se ubican estos, me podrian pasar una foto o algo asi de su aspecto o como los ubico y muchas gracias por apoyarme


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 4, 2013)

limpia bien el micro con alcohol y pegale una resoldada , fijate en la pag 39 del manual vas a encontrar el ic627, me parace que el IC 502 es para la misma función.


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Ago 4, 2013)

buano amigo, ya quite el ic502 y ya no se me protege, crees que este malo el ic? o porque al quitarlo se desprotegio? muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 4, 2013)

segun el diagrama medi tensiones en las patas de Ic si son correctas entonces puede suceder dos cosas, .. el integradito esta actuando y proteja por algun consumo elevado.....o se cruzó y esta tocando el arpa con San Pedro quedando la proteccion activada.


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Ago 9, 2013)

ok amigo lo realizare y una pregunta que pasa si al equipo le coloco otro ic en buenas condiciones? trabajará bien o que es lo que pueda suceder???


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 9, 2013)

si tenes problema de un consumo elevado el integradito nuevo va a trabajar activando la protecciòn, si el integrado se quemo ( hay que ver porque se quemó por eso te dije que segun el plano compares voltajes) quizas haya sido un golpe de tension.
Si tenes suerte cuando lo cambies pueda salir andando.


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Ago 9, 2013)

bueno amigo te comento que el aparato el cliente se harto y se lo llevo y pues ya no pude medir voltajes pero que pasa si le ponen un stk nuevo??? lo volará?


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 10, 2013)

si colocan el STK no va a volar porque el problema no estaba ahi, sino en el IC502 que monitorea el consumo del la parte de linea.


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Ago 10, 2013)

ok amigo ya no le pude dar solucion ya que se llevaron el equipo a otro lado pero gracias por la ayuda me sirvio de mucho y sobre todo aprendi mas ñ.ñ


----------



## sistelecdf (Ene 1, 2015)

saludos colegas, llego este equipo sony con sintoma de que al encender el equipo se apagaba manteniendo el led destellando, se reemplazo el STK412-150 y el equipo encendio con audio pero el sistema de cd no funcionaba, como estaba demaciado sucio se procedio a dar servicio lavando todas las partes plasticas colocando lubricante nuevo remplazando la banda, servicio al sw encoder y motores, ovio todo de la mejor manera pero al instalar el sistema de cd al equipo hay movimiento  de pick-up pero no jira la charola y al dar la orden de open no sale la charola y asi se queda, alguna vez me paso esto en otro modelo el cual la falla era el sw encoder, asi que lo remplaze y nada  sigue sin funcionar, remplace los conectores flex y nada todo igual, cabe mencionar que hace un año me llego otro equipo con la misma falla, y jamas lo pude reparar me canse de buscarle y nada, hasta cambie el micro y nada, por ahi escuche que estos equipos tienen este defecto de bloquearse pero no he  conseguido la solucion.  alguien dijo encender el equipo seleccionar cd, apagarlo despues precionando al mismo tiempo enter y power en el display aparece cd power on y listo deveria de funcionar pero no me funciono, alguna sujerencia sera bien resibida, gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 1, 2015)

Saludos compañero, ¿ya intentaste esto?


----------



## sistelecdf (Ene 2, 2015)

gracias fausto garcia olvide comentarlo, fue lo primero que hice gracias, saludos.


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 2, 2015)

Saludos compañero

Si ya hiciste el cold reset y el modo de prueba del cd y no funciona correctamente, tal vez el mecanismo de la bandeja no fue reinstalado correctamente, verifica que la charola quede bien alineada (un disco en el pick up y los otros dos en la parte frontal)







A mi me paso lo mismo, le hice limpieza a un minicomponente sony genezi casi igual al que mencionas y despues de batallar buscando posibles causas, lo unico que tenia era que el mecanismo estaba mal alineado, en la parte de abajo de la charola tiene unas marcas que deben coincidir... tambien verifica los micro microswitch de la bandeja y el sensor optico que detecta el numero de disco no este sucio. 

Las bandas tambien son un problema, deben estar correctamente tensadas, ni muy flojasy ni muy apretadas, yo a las llantitas de la polea les hago unos pequeños "dientes" con el cuter, para que no se patinen, esto funciona perfecto y no tengo que colocar bandas mas pequeñas que esten demaciado apretadas. Espero te sirva de algo


----------



## sistelecdf (Ene 3, 2015)

gracias fausto garcia por tu tiempo, todo lo que mencionas esta mas que revisado cuando menos 5 veces lo chistoso de este caso es que si saco la charola al encender el equipo se mete sola no sube el ensamble optico pero el laser si hace la funcion de enfocar y buscar la toc del cd. y con cd puesto nisiquiera jira el disco y se baja el ensamble optico. y asi se queda muerto le das la orden open y nada. veras estaba revisando los voltajes del micro de la placa laterar de donde salen las ordenes para expulsar la charola y note lo sig. al encender el equipo salen 3.5 v  por unos segundos y despues desaparecen quedando 0 v  al dar la orden de open no hay cambio en el estado sigue en 0v. estoy sospechando de este micro. como ves  lo malo es que apenas voy a comprar mi ociloscopio creo que si es nesesario en estos casos, saludos gracias por tu aporte. seguire de aferrado.


----------



## Sistelec77 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hola no se si todavía necesitas el dato, la charola de los discos entra y sale de su base cuando un motor colocado en la parte de abajo de la charola desliza una banda que a su vez gira una polea blanca, esta hace girar un SENSOR MECANICO que a su vez gira el elevador del CD.

Bien; este sensor que tiene conectado 4 cables tiene en su interior( tiene una tapita redonda blanca) en forma de bracitos o manitas cuatro contactos que proporcionan los tiempos de abrir y cerrar la charola, asi como el reloj a tiempo para el inicio del CD ...

Limpia la superficie donde hacen contacto los bracitos, tienes que quitarlos con mucho cuidado ya que están fabricados de un metal muy delgado, fíjate como están antes de quitarlos. coloca de nuevo. saludos...


----------



## Miloc (Ene 26, 2016)

y ya no supe qué pasó,si funcionó o nada...Saludos!


----------



## sistelecdf (Ene 26, 2016)

Efectivamente, él sw encoder es él causante del problema. Lo reemplace por uno nuevo y él equipo quedo funcionando muy bien.


----------

